# Flex week availability at Eagles Nest Marco Island



## Autoeng (Jun 26, 2008)

I perhaps have the opportunity to purchase a flex week at Eagles Nest on Marco Island. I have tried to stay away from flex weeks as we know when we want to vacation but price of fixed weeks is leaning me toward this option.

My question is that if I want to vacation at Eagles Nest during week 22, 23 or 24 will I be able to get a spot with a flex week? I would like to have a 2br villa which are very limited in quantity as I understand it.


----------



## Sea Six (Jun 26, 2008)

In my opinion, if you want to travel on just a 3 week window, you'd be better off getting a fixed week with the guarantee of having a specific room exactly where and when you want it.  I went thru this years ago and HATED owning a flex week at a resort and STILL having to cross my fingers and hope I could get what I want.  I have a contact who can go over your options at all the Marco resorts.  Let me know if you're interested.  Believe me, you need to just get a fixed unit that is there waiting for you whether you need it or not.  Keep in mind, with the flex option, even if you get a week during your time window, it may not be the unit you really want to be in.  If you own fixed time, you're set!


----------



## jhac007 (Jun 27, 2008)

Autoeng said:


> I perhaps have the opportunity to purchase a flex week at Eagles Nest on Marco Island. I have tried to stay away from flex weeks as we know when we want to vacation but price of fixed weeks is leaning me toward this option.
> 
> My question is that if I want to vacation at Eagles Nest during week 22, 23 or 24 will I be able to get a spot with a flex week? I would like to have a 2br villa which are very limited in quantity as I understand it.



Hello again Autoeng,
I too purchased a winter flex week at the Eagle's Nest because the price of the winter fixed weeks were more than I could justify.  Even though I am never sure which one of three choices I will end up with at least I am on Marco during the winter which can be a pickle to get.  If you were to put in those three choices there is a chance you would get one on them....however it is all a roll of the dice.  As the weeks are called "flex" you must be very flexible.I agree with the other poster in that if you really must have a certain time the only assurance is fixed (which I prefer).  As for the 2 bedroom villa... they are not part of the flex weeks ....only the two bedroom Tower units...... therefore you would have to buy a fixed week to get one.
Jim


----------



## Autoeng (Jun 27, 2008)

jhac007 said:


> As for the 2 bedroom villa... they are not part of the flex weeks ....only the two bedroom Tower units...... therefore you would have to buy a fixed week to get one.
> Jim



Thank you for that information. I had no idea.


----------



## erm (Jun 28, 2008)

I have owned an Eagle's Nest summer flex for just a short time, but I've been happy with it.  The summer flex includes weeks 1-4 and 17-51.  My first year I reserved an early December week so that I wouldn't have to deposit in II's 60 day window.  That got me a nice exchange (KAN 2 bed in NOV.) plus a bonus week.  For this year I've reserved Thanksgiving week with no problem and haven't yet deposited with II.  You make your request a year ahead of time.  Call Eagle's Nest and talk to Lisa See.  She'll be able to give you more information about your chances of getting one of the weeks you want.  I've found evevryone at the resort very helpful.  Good Luck.  BTW if you choose to deposit with II, I've found that ANY week at EGL qualifies for a bonus week.


----------



## Joe Egan (Jun 29, 2008)

*Marco*

The weeks you have indicated you are interested in are Early June and not in high demand. Speak with the sales rep at Eagles Nest and I think she will confirm this. By requesting any two bedroom unit during those three weeks you will rarely not get one. I own at the Charter Club and have had no problem with the flex week system. Have you considered purchasing at the Charter Club. We love the the size of the units and there proximity to the beach. Call Jeanne if you think you might be interested, she is a great help re any Marco property.


----------



## Present (Jun 29, 2008)

*Flex Weeks*

We also have a flex week at the Charter Club and have always gotten our first choice week.  Plus they also accomodate our unit requests (I usually ask for a high corner in the building closest to the gulf).  They are very receptive and will call to confirm our requests if they have any questions.  CCMI staff is the best! :whoopie:


----------



## Steve (Jun 29, 2008)

*Hurricane House on Sanibel Island*

Since you are considering flex weeks at HGVC-managed resorts in Southwest Florida, you might want to consider Hurricane House on Sanibel Island.  I used to own a week there, and it is a beautiful resort.  Huge units with gorgeous gulf views and a beautiful beach.  It's a much smaller, more intimate resort with only two floors of units...and it has elevator access to both floors and the parking.  If you're looking for a small, quiet place at the beach, this is it. I usually booked a May or June week, and I never had a problem getting what I wanted.  Just another resort to possibly consider.

Steve


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jun 30, 2008)

We drove by Hurricane House while staying at South Seas(2003 pre hurricane)and it has a terrific view. 

Also stayed at Charter Club last year top floor 1006 North building and loved Marco. The beach is right there. Nice soft sand and a wide beach. Naples is 20 minutes from there.

Jeanne is very pleasant and the resort is not high pressure at all. It is to the left of the new Marriott. CC has fixed and float weeks same as EN. Fixed weeks are far more expensive of course 12-20K. Float weeks 1-4/17-51 resale last year for CC were $7500 from the resort with a free HGVC membership. I still have her business card. I have seen them on ebay sell for 4-5K.

From there we went to see Eagles Nest as they have a unit to preview. The sales rep we had was not high pressure but did not seem to care either. It is a nice resort with the same great beach. I believe that you would not have a view from every room as you did with CC. The villas are closest to the beach and I believe there are 1 bedrooms.


----------

